# Freaking out a little bit!!



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

So, sometimes I get a slight pressure in my forehead that is apparently "third eye" pressure... which doesn't happen often thankfully, but for the past few minutes I have experienced another weird phantom pressure...

It all started after I got startled when I was looking at a picture, looked at my husband, didn't see him AT ALL but only the picture in my mind and I was staring at him all wide-eyed and freaky, and then I suddenly snapped out of it, like a trance, and almost had a panic attack at what had happened. Then I tried just... Carrying on with things... and then I got the feeling on top of my head.
First I thought a bit of my hair at the front of my scalp (because it was kind of swept back) was falling forward back into my parting position, so I fiddled with where the tingling was coming from and sorted my hair out. Then I got the feeling again, and tried sorting my hair out again. The feeling came back again! so by this point I didn't know what to think... This weird, phantom sensation that feels like the top of my scalp, slightly to the right, is being gently stroked. It's kind of scary! I started googling and read up on crown chakras, and it being the centre of consciousness. Even though I don't believe it, I am kind of worried that something spiritually is happening to me. I did face one of my biggest fears today, but I am still sceptical as to whether this is actually anything spiritual or not. I do believe everything has a spirit, but chakras and third eyes... I'm not so sure about. What could this be? It is so weird. I just want it to stop.


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

I know exactly what you are taking about. Hard to explain though. Since you faced a big fear today maybe it's just your mind, or whoever, way of telling you that you're doing good. Seriously though, congratulations on facing your fear.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Does it vibrate or palpitate?


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe its a sensation you've always had, just never felt.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its common for your scalp to spasm if you suffer from anxiety or DP...Ive had it for years...It can feel like your scalp is being stroked or that maybe things are crawling all over it....Its very annoying and a strange sensation..A doctor once told me its basically the muscles in your scalp spasming due to tension and its absolutely harmless....Like all other DP symptoms its very persistent and worrying to the extent that it frightens us....


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Its common for your scalp to spasm if you suffer from anxiety or DP...Ive had it for years...It can feel like your scalp is being stroked or that maybe things are crawling all over it....Its very annoying and a strange sensation..A doctor once told me its basically the muscles in your scalp spasming due to tension and its absolutely harmless....Like all other DP symptoms its very persistent and worrying to the extent that it frightens us....


It wasn't really spasming in the same way that your eyelid or a random muscle can spasm sometimes, it came on and went away, but not quickly. It's gone now, but not sure if/when it'll come back.

It's odd, because last night I had a dream of my deceased grandfather talking to me, kind of reassuring and offering advice to me and my grandmother (although I'm not sure what he said) and I asked him if I'd let him down all this time, and he said I hadn't.

Now I'm thinking it was some way related, like what Sam said. I sort-of believe in ghosts, and have encountered some unusual things in my life as well as some dreams where it seems like they are making contact. Weird. Even so, I feel a strange sense of reassurance now.


----------

